# 5 thực phẩm “chế ngự” cơn thèm ăn



## nusy (24/5/18)

Thay vì khổ sở đối phó với cơn đói và sự thèm ăn mỗi khi muốn giảm cân, hãy thử thêm vào thực đơn của mình các thực phẩm “ăn ít, no lâu” và có tác dụng hạn chế cơn thèm ăn dưới đây. Cả dạ dày và tinh thần của bạn sẽ tốt lên trông thấy!

*Trứng*
Một hoặc hai quả trứng vào buổi sáng sẽ giúp bạn no lâu và ăn ít hơn đến 330 calories trong các bữa ăn sau. Dù lòng đỏ trứng có hàm lượng cholesterol cao, các nghiên cứu khoa học đã chứng minh 4 quả trứng/tuần không làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh tim mạch.

Nếu có vấn đề về cân nặng và tim mạch, bạn có thể dùng riêng lòng trắng trứng, bỏ lòng đỏ.



​
*Trà xanh*
Chất catechin có nhiều trong trà xanh không chỉ giúp _chống ôxy hóa_ và _ngăn tích mỡ_ mà còn làm ổn định lượng đường trong cơ thể. Khi lượng đường ổn định, cơn đói cũng sẽ được chế ngự. Hãy uống trà xanh vào giữa các bữa ăn, tốt nhất là sau khi ăn 1 tiếng. Không uống trà khi đói để tránh cảm giác cồn cào.



​
*Táo*
Loại trái cây giàu nước và chất xơ không thể thiếu trong các _thực đơn giảm cân_. Một quả táo giữa các bữa ăn sẽ giúp bạn cân bằng lượng đường và giữ cảm giác no đến 1-2 tiếng. Ngoài ra, động tác nhai khi ăn táo còn là bài tập cơ miệng hoàn hảo.



​
*Sôcôla đen*
Một mẩu sôcôla đen với ít nhất 70% ca cao sẽ giúp bạn đẩy lùi cơn đói và _giảm cơn thèm ăn_. Thêm vào đó, steric acid trong sôcôla đen sẽ làm chậm quá trình tiêu hóa, giúp bạn no lâu hơn sau khi ăn. Nếu không chịu được vị đắng, hãy thử ăn sôcôla cùng một tách cà phê đen, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được vị ngọt của chúng!



​
*Gừng và các gia vị cay*
Gừng là người bạn thân thuộc của mọi bà mẹ vì tác dụng hỗ trợ tiêu hóa của chúng. Một chút gừng trong các món ăn sẽ giúp chất dinh dưỡng được hấp thụ tốt hơn, giảm nhu cầu ăn bổ sung. Nếu không thích gừng tươi, bạn có thể sử dụng hũ gừng bột nhỏ có bán trong các siêu thị.

Tương tự, các gia vị cay khác như tương ớt, tiêu, bột ớt cũng giúp bạn ăn ít hơn nhưng vẫn no lâu nhờ tác dụng kích thích tiêu hóa.



​

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

